# The Shepherds



## newnature (Dec 22, 2016)

You can imagine the elation of the shepherds as they were receiving this good news from the angel Gabriel. The baby that was the object of Isaiah’s prophecy was now lying in manger in Bethlehem! Wouldn’t it be amazing, in connection with our program and being caught up off of this planet to be in heaven with the Savior if we were able to say, “Look how many centuries have gone by and everyone has expected it, everybody hoped for it, everybody hoped it would come to pass in their lifetime and they wouldn’t have to see physical death before they were translated.” How glorious would it be for you to hear the good news today, “It’s coming before you die physically? You’re going to be caught up off this planet.” Now you can imagine the elation of these shepherds who has said, “Wow, this had been promised for centuries. Here it is. He’s now lying in a manger, the baby is here.”


----------

